# Les Musiques que tout le monde aime... ou pas.



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Le principe est simple. 
Tout le monde vous dit que c'est bien, incontournable, génial, superbe et vous ça vous gonfle.

Moi c'est facile, ça commence par ça: Joy Division.
J'y peux rien. Ca m'emmerde au plus haut point. Tous les titres. Pas un qui déclenche l'ombre d'un début d'amour pour ce groupe.


[YOUTUBE]6ZwMs2fLoVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Sans aucune hésitation : Les Beatles... 43 ans que ça me les brise... 


Sinon, mon Choupinet joli, il conviendrait de rebaptiser ton fil "Les musiques que vous *n'avez pas honte* de ne pas écouter" ; ce serait peut être plus pertinent...


----------



## eleonooore (15 Décembre 2008)

Sans l'ombre d'un doute :

[youtube]PH446iuE8V0[/youtube]

:mouais:


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2008)

La "Lounge Music". Ça me gonfle à un point, vous n'avez pas idée...

Rien... Même pas les prémisses d'une petite érection...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, mon Choupinet joli, il conviendrait de rebaptiser ton fil "Les musiques que vous *n'avez pas honte* de ne pas écouter" ; ...



Le Patoch' est de bon conseil 


/edit : Choupinet joli, çà lui va comme un gant  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le Patoch' est de bon conseil



Je veux, oui! :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Mais si justement.
Parce que tout le monde dit que c'est bien et justement nous on trouve pas. Alors en cherchant bien on a quand même un peu honte de ne pas faire partie du troupeau 
Si je dis que je n'aime pas Joy Division, j'ai la moitié du forum qui va me tomber dessus en me disant : _KEuaaaaaaa? T'aime pas Joille Divijieune? C'est pas possiiIIiiiiiIiiiIiiiib'_
et là j'ai honte





ou pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors en cherchant bien on a quand même un peu honte de ne pas faire partie du troupeau



Absolument pas!


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais si justement.
> Alors en cherchant bien on a quand même un peu honte de ne pas faire partie du troupeau
> 
> 
> ...


T'as quand même pas honte de ne pas écouter Matt Pokora ? 

Ah ? Tu écoutes ? 

Scuse&#8230;

T'as pas honte ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Y'en a au moins une qui suit


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai aussi mes limites, même si elles sont plus lointaines que chez d'autres 

Non, mais quand je dis qu'on a honte de ne pas aimer, c'est vraiment les trucs qu'il FAUT aimer. Que si tu n'aimes pas, on te considère comme la lie de la société.


----------



## krystof (15 Décembre 2008)

Finalement, je ne comprends plus rien au fil... Faut avoir honte de ne pas aimer ce que les autres n'ont pas honte d'aimer, ou bien au contraire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

les boulets sur ce forum...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

choupinet joli

( c'est vrai que ca lui va comme un gant)


_ Tout le monde vous dit que c'est bien, incontournable, génial, superbe 

_c'est qui ce " tout le monde"?
  jamais vu un consensus géneralisé sur du contemporain* ( ou à la rigueur" pas mort", la mort par contre a un effet  effaceur de critiques et on encense ce qui etait honni du vivant de l'artiste)

et le titre
tu vois j'ai jamais eu honte de pas aimer tel truc , parfois  c'est exactement le contraire , je revendique



-----

*ou alors le service marketing a fait son boulot avec un enorme budget


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

c'est une façon de parler.

Reprenons

Je vais changer le nom de ce topic.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est une façon de parler.


mais je sais bien 
tout comme
_Tout le monde vous dit que c'est bien, incontournable, génial, superbe 
_
c'est  aussi une façon de parler
(creuse)
 de journaliste ou service de  promo


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Son nom évoque des relents de soirée avinée.
On a toujours l'impression qu'elle chante une chanson que ses musiciens ne connaissent pas.
Elle est chiante comme la mort (et encore, parfois la mort est moins chiante)

J'ai nommé Bjork

[DM]x2v4qb_bjrk-oceania_music[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais je sais bien
> tout comme
> _Tout le monde vous dit que c'est bien, incontournable, génial, superbe
> _
> ...


VOILÀ !!
Et là, par exemple, tu dirais tout ça en musique, et ben je te citerais dans ce même fil 

Moi, en tout cas, j'ai compris


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Son nom évoque des relents de soirée avinée.
> On a toujours l'impression qu'elle chante une chanson que ses musiciens ne connaissent pas.
> Elle est chiante comme la mort (et encore, parfois la mort est moins chiante)
> 
> ...


Ben oauis mais si tu prends tout de suite les meilleurs,  comment tu veux qu'on participe ? !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Ah mais y'en a plein d'autres


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

J'avais un groupe quand j'avais 13-14 ans.
Quand le guitariste nous sortait cet espèce de son strident, tout le monde l'envoyait chier en lui disant que c'était minable comme son. Un truc franchement inaudible qui te fout les tympans en vrille.
J'ai retrouvé ça chez un groupe:
Les White Stripes.
Le même son pourri de guitare électrique bas de gamme.
J'ai écouté l'album.
Je m'étais rarement autant fait chier en écoutant un CD.

[YOUTUBE]6j7huh5Egew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

J'hésite à rebaptiser ce fil : J'aime pas l'rock


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais si justement.
> Parce que tout le monde dit que c'est bien et justement nous on trouve pas. Alors en cherchant bien on a quand même un peu honte de ne pas faire partie du troupeau
> Si je dis que je n'aime pas Joy Division, j'ai la moitié du forum qui va me tomber dessus en me disant : _KEuaaaaaaa? T'aime pas Joille Divijieune? C'est pas possiiIIiiiiiIiiiIiiiib'_
> et là j'ai honte
> ...



Si, si, Fab'Fab

Je comprends bien de quoi il s'agit là 
Dire qu'Oasis c'est un truc qui me gonfle
Parce qu'une bande de nazes qui passait leur temps à lire Rock&Folk
Prétendaient que c'était le meilleur groupe du monde depuis les Beatles 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sans aucune hésitation : Les Beatles... 43 ans que ça me les brise...



Ignare


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi c'est facile, ça commence par ça: Joy Division.



Idem


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ignare



Ça fait aussi un sacré paquet d'années que je m'en cogne les roustons, de ce genre de remarque... Tu dois bien t'en douter...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2008)

Bon, les beatles c'est déjà fait. Joy Division aussi. 

Ah oui, ça, j'aime pas trop :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Moi, je vomis le rap en général...
En gros, demi-gros et au détail :style:


Ah oui ; et le harainebi je vous dis pas comment que je le conchie... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, je vomis le rap en général...
> En gros, demi-gros et au détail :style:
> 
> 
> Ah oui ; et le harainebi je vous dis pas comment que je le conchie... :love:


Dis-le nous avec des vibes.


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, je vomis le rap en général...
> En gros, demi-gros et au détail :style:
> 
> 
> Ah oui ; et le harainebi je vous dis pas comment que je le conchie... :love:




[YOUTUBE]ngf-WSfSrlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)

Je mets même pas de lien où l'on pourrait écouter l'une de ses fabuuuleuuuseee chanson, ça me fout des boutons!


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

j'ai du bol, je vois même pas qui c'est.


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)

Encore heureux il donne de l'allergie 
Christophe Mae, ça c'est au cas où on te propose de l'écouter...:afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ngf-WSfSrlg[/YOUTUBE]




Aaaaaaah mais lui, par contre, je l'adorais, ce vieux salopard! :love: :love: :love:


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

J'aime bien les artistes dépressifs.
Mais lui, il me gonfle.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2008)

Ca :






Ca m'a toujours pété les rouleaux, mais alors velu.
Jamais pigé. :mouais:



pascalformac a dit:


> [/I]c'est qui ce " tout le monde"?
> gnagnagna blabla



Nan, mais nan.
arrête, t'es chiant là... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

La première fois, j'ai cru que c'était une blague.
Mais non.
Et là j'ai eu peur...
Et j'ai compris pourquoi l'industrie du disque plonge.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaah mais lui, par contre, je l'adorais, ce vieux salopard! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



Je l'approuve sur un point, danser comme un chat qui sort de sa litière le gravier collé aux pattes arrière, ça avait quelque chose de surréaliste :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Les médias et les bobos crient au génie.
Quel génie peut on trouver dans 3 accords et des paroles culcul la praline en long en large et en travers?
:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Dans les trucs actuels je connais rien a part les trucs que j'aime.
Par contre il fut un temps ou tout le monde trouvait que Peter Gabriel (le découvreur de la World Music  ) était génial. Bah moi j'y pissais dessus 
Heureusement on l'entend plus trop


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

Ptin je suis entrain de me creuse mais je vois pas.. c'est gavé chaud time comme topic quand même.
J'écoute pas des trucs susceptible de pas m'plaire, enfin j'arrive pas a concrétiser le truc..

aaa si, j'ai trouvé un truc


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Merde grillé par itako


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La première fois, j'ai cru que c'était une blague.



Idem.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Ah si tiens y'en a un qui me les brises dès la 3eme note c'est Vincent Delerme (suivit de très près par Bénabar  )


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai j'ai j'ai






et puis d'ailleurs c'est quoi cette pochette, une rébellion superposé sur une rébellion le tout orchestré par un artiste riche?

Y'a aussi tout les truc avec les connards en slim avec des chapeaux et qui viennent d'Angleterre, sauf Kasabian, Kasabian j'aime bien.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah si tiens y'en a un qui me les brises dès la 3eme note c'est Vincent Delerme (suivit de très près par Bénabar  )



Aaaaaahhhhh comment avions-nous pu l'oublier


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah si tiens y'en a un qui me les brises dès la 3eme note c'est Vincent Delerme (suivit de très près par Bénabar  )


bénabar, j'ai fait sa première partie il y a quelques années.
Très drôle sur scène, impec, pas grand chose à redire (on aime ou on aime pas, mais c'était clean).
Par contre à la fin du concert, il a bouffé avec nous, puis il a entrainé notre chanteur dans un coin et lui a bourré le mou pendant deux heures comme quoi "tu comprends, maintenant, les groupes en tant que tels, ça peut plus marcher, maintenant c'est des stars qu'il faut, des chanteurs seuls, avec un staff interchangeable, des zicos de studio, et d'autres pour la scène, tu comprends t'as du potentiel, j'ai pas de conseils à te donner, mais t'as plus de chances de réussir dans ce métier si tu te lances en solo"... :mouais:

C'est là que je me suis mis à le détester.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Rha moi c'est Mano Solo après avoir pris une photo de lui alors que j'étais officielle ...
La façon dont il m'a jeté. Il a sifflé et fait un geste. Même pas une parole prononcée.
Et pourtant j'étais fan ... mais depuis je peux plus l'écouter.

Gros con.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Allez, je vous fait un prix de groupe avec Benjamin Biolay


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> J'ai j'ai j'ai



Mais personne a dit que c'était bien en même temps :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Décembre 2008)

Je trouve ça dun ennui, mais dun ennui :sleep:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2008)

&#8230; je dirais juste que c'est un groupe islandais au nom imprononçable. Ils m'ennuient, mais ils m'ennuient les _Cigüe Rose_&#8230; Un peu comme _Justice_ en fait, ou même la grande majorité des albums de _Björk_. Je ne comprend pas. Pas les clés ? J'espère quand même que les islandais ont acheté de l'or et des patates et tout mis dans un coffre dans le jardin avec leur succès, parce que là, leur pays a pris un gros coup dans la gueule dernièrement, ça doit pas être facile&#8230;
Longtemps, y'a eu aussi _Joy Division_ et les _Pixies_. JD ça va, j'apprécie maintenant certains trucs. Mais _Pixies_, pfffff&#8230; j'ai encore du chemin&#8230; et la route est longue.

Pitin de clés&#8230;


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2008)

Celui-là vous ne l'avez pas encore.


Dès que quelqu'un trouve une seringue, il faut lui proposer de se faire une piqure d'air.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Tiens à propos d'air, ben Air aussi ça me gonfle


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Et Raphaël hein ?
Personne ne parle de Raphaël ?

Remarque, c'est sûrement tout à fait normal&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La première fois, j'ai cru que c'était une blague.
> Mais non.
> Et là j'ai eu peur...
> Et j'ai compris pourquoi l'industrie du disque plonge.



Ah ouais, là ouais ! :affraid: 
:rateau:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les médias et les bobos crient au génie.
> Quel génie peut on trouver dans 3 accords et des paroles culcul la praline en long en large et en travers?
> :mouais:



Là, par contre, un peu moins... Je les trouve très bon. Et leur dernière est vraiment extra :love: 

Sinon, moi j'ai du mal avec lui :




:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sinon, moi j'ai du mal avec lui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout ça parce que c'est une personne de couleur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, par contre, un peu moins... Je les trouve très bon. Et leur dernière est vraiment extra :love:



Tu sors s'il te plaît.






Très bon?
C'est vrai. Très bons défonceurs de portes ouvertes. "La guerre c'est pas bien", "l'amour c'est super" "il fait beau les oiseaux chantent". c'est plus fort que moi, ça me fait chier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2008)

J'en ai un, j'en ai un! 






Pitin, ce que c'est bon de déverser sa haine. Je comprends pas que Backcat soit si aigri, il devrait être en pleine forme avec tout ce qu'il balance.


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben je vais faire mon Schtroumpf grognon moi aussi .





Cet album "Légendaire" me gonfle (les disques antérieurs du même groupe, pas de problème) :

[YOUTUBE]d0y3jCbDv08[/YOUTUBE]

En musique classique y'a ça:

[DM]xn6vp_beethoven-hymne-a-la-joie-ozawa_music[/DM]
et pourtant le reste de la symphonie me plait

idem: Amy Winehouse


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

C'est chiant, prétentieux avec des relents de pathétique sous LSD.
Quel album à mourir d'ennui.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pitin, ce que c'est bon de déverser sa haine. Je comprends pas que Backcat soit si aigri, il devrait être en pleine forme avec tout ce qu'il balance.


Ah mais justement&#8230;je ne suis pas aigri  Juste consciencieux dans ma recherche ininterrompue de nuisance universelle.

Je ne suis pas. Je hais.
C'est un art de vivre.


D'ailleurs, si je ne m'étends pas plus ici, c'est tout simplement parce que moi aussi je déteste ce que vous détestez. Mais qu'en plus, je déteste aussi tout ce que vous aimez.

Peut-être même plus, d'ailleurs


----------



## krystof (16 Décembre 2008)

Moi, j'aime pas Iggy Pop... Je le trouve vulgaire


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais personne a dit que c'était bien en même temps :rateau:




C'est malheureusement le top 1 des charts lastfm.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

'Tain moi par contre c'est Amon Tobin, ça me casse les burnes d'une force, vous n'en avez même pas idée&#8230;
Chiant, poussif, lent, faussement guilleret&#8230; d'la musique de baltringue ça.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah mais justementje ne suis pas aigri  Juste consciencieux dans ma recherche ininterrompue de nuisance universelle.
> 
> Je ne suis pas. Je hais.
> C'est un art de vivre.
> ...





BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain moi par contre c'est Amon Tobin, ça me casse les burnes d'une force, vous n'en avez même pas idée
> Chiant, poussif, lent, faussement guilleret d'la musique de baltringue ça.


Mais quel casse-burnes, ce Chaton !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain moi par contre c'est Amon Tobin, ça me casse les burnes d'une force, vous n'en avez même pas idée
> Chiant, poussif, lent, faussement guilleret d'la musique de baltringue ça.



De là ton goût immodéré pour Annie Cordie : coloré, entraînant, rapide, véritablement guilleret


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De là ton goût immodéré pour Annie Cordie : coloré, entraînant, rapide, véritablement guilleret


Ben sur le papier, oui&#8230;

Mais en fait, non. 

Voilà. Je n'ai pas d'autre explication


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

Le seul truc sympa que j'avais trouvé aux talibans, c'était d'avoir interdit la musique!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le seul truc sympa que j'avais trouvé aux talibans, c'était d'avoir interdit la musique!


Ouais mais ils avaient aussi interdit la culture du pavot!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Ça n'en interdit pas l'import du produit final&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (16 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]x0rMSHdi5Jw[/youtube]​


Léo Ferré... Les textes sont splendides, c'est un monument de la chanson française, je suis entièrement d'accord. Mais je peux pas... Ca me gave à un point! Juste envie de tourner le bouton son sur OFF quand je l'entends.

Mais ses textes sont superbes.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

'Tain d'Adèle ©! Le titre de ce fil est toujours aussi nase!


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

Amon ta pine qu'on discute.


Ptin je trouve rien d'autre, je devrais me mettre à regarder la télé et écouter la radio...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Amon ta pine qu'on discute.



Auriez-vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir expliciter votre propos?...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le seul truc sympa que j'avais trouvé aux talibans, c'était d'avoir interdit la musique!



C'est sûr, mais tu connais la pusillanimité des Talibans

Je suis sûr qu'ils ont oublié d'interdire

[youtube]6n6zO_FnnIw[/youtube]


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Auriez-vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir expliciter votre propos?...



J'aurais du cité, c'était dédié au chat.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> [youtube]x0rMSHdi5Jw[/youtube]​
> 
> 
> Léo Ferré... Les textes sont splendides, c'est un monument de la chanson française, je suis entièrement d'accord. Mais je peux pas... Ca me gave à un point! Juste envie de tourner le bouton son sur OFF quand je l'entends.
> ...



Bordel j'ai vu cette vidéo récemment et je l'ai trouvé renversante.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le seul truc sympa que j'avais trouvé aux talibans, c'était d'avoir interdit la musique!



Hè toi ! T'avais pas dit que ce fil était pourri et que tu voulais pas y participer ?? :mouais:

Ah ouai nan c'est un autre :rateau:

:rose:

 (je peux pas le blairer ce smiley en fait)


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)

La tecktonik... Beurk beurk beurk
[youtube]UbzYXWLVU3o[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est sûr, mais tu connais la pusillanimité des Talibans
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'ils ont oublié d'interdire
> 
> [youtube]6n6zO_FnnIw[/youtube]



Comment on peut aimer le punk, la pop, le rock et pas Police ? C'est le parfait mélange pourtant je trouve, je suis pas un fan mais j'aime bcp oui


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)

Il y a des inconditionnels et d'autres non... 
[youtube]O9JTxRJwA2s[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Me suis trompé de rubrique.
Désolé.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Il y a des inconditionnels et d'autres non...



Ouai mais ça correspond plus vraiment au sujet, y autant de personnes pour dire que c'est à chier que d'autres pour dire que c'est génial, et si on prenait un panel représentatif français, ça serait largement en sa défaveur donc HS


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)

Ok mais bon il n'y a pas forcément que des "très connus" qui ont été nommés ici et à qui on pourrait appliquer la même remarque mais bon j'accepte cette remarque et avoue avoir fait une digression dans le sujet

Veuillez agréer, tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comment on peut aimer le punk, la pop, le rock et pas Police ?



Ben ; tu vois, mon petit Jaipatougnagna, quand on entend ce même argument de merde depuis presque 30 ans, on se dit que les cloches sont vraiment à l'unisson, qu'on va continuer à faire comme on a l'habitude de faire et que c'est pile poil dans l'esprit du sujet de ce bon vieux Fab' the Fabulous...  :style:

Si Doc me prête vie assez longtemps, j'aurais peut être la chance d'entendre une nouvelle génération de cloches me le sussurer à nouveau ; et je pourrai alors m'éteindre, satisfait de pouvoir me dire que vous êtes décidément toutes coulées dans le même bronze... 

Joyeuses Paques à toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Je ne sais qui est ce "tout le monde qui aime" mais il fut pour mon cas celui d'un entourage majoritairement pour. Celui présent dans les soirées des écoles d'ingés, où les enfants des classes moyennes se croyaient gagnés par l'énergie-rebelle-du-rock-qui-donne-envie-de-ne-pas-souscrire-à-un-plan-épargne-logement, couinant aussi fort que le chanteur (et même plus faux) et se trémoussant dans leurs pantalons à pinces mastic et leurs chemises à carreaux, sous les banderoles offertes par Ricard, grand partenaire de ce genre de soirées.

Un jour j'ai eu envie d'écouter cet album dans son intégralité - et pas seulement le tube sur le dimanche sanglant en Ulster - et ça m'a tout de suite donné mal à la tête : l'enregistrement est épouvantable (on dirait une prise en mono faite dans un garage), la mise en place rythmique est approximative, le batteur a du être formé par un forgeron et le chanteur s'est probablement pincé les doigts dans une porte et couine en conséquence, en hurlant pour attraper ce qui doit être son contre-ut à lui.​


----------



## DeepDark (17 Décembre 2008)

Ils font de la musique?


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ; tu vois, mon petit Jaipatougnagna, quand on entend ce même argument de merde depuis presque 30 ans, on se dit que les cloches sont vraiment à l'unisson, qu'on va continuer à faire comme on a l'habitude de faire et que c'est pile poil dans l'esprit du sujet de ce bon vieux Fab' the Fabulous...  :style:



Ah bah oui on est clairement dans le sujet. Mais sinon c'est pas un argument, c'est un fait.
Moi je dis juste que si on aime pas Police, y a des chances qu'on aime pas les 9/10 des groupes de rock/punk/pop, ce qui doit être ton cas donc tout va bien non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comment on peut aimer le punk, la pop, le rock et pas Police ? C'est le parfait mélange pourtant je trouve, je suis pas un fan mais j'aime bcp oui





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah bah oui on est clairement dans le sujet. Mais sinon c'est pas un argument, c'est un fait.
> Moi je dis juste que si on aime pas Police, y a des chances qu'on aime pas les 9/10 des groupes de rock/punk/pop, ce qui doit être ton cas donc tout va bien non ?



Et non, c'est le contraire. C'est parce que je n'aime pas Police, que j'aime bien, non pas les 9/10 des groupes de rock (faut pas exagérer quand même dans l'éclectisme), mais MC5, les Ramones, Johnny Thunders, Jam, Pistols. 

Et c'est parce que j'aime bien les MC5, les Ramones, Cramps, Gun Club, Pistols, Clash, que je n'aime pas Police*



* Je préfère celle-ci à l'autre, en fait. Elle est plus logique


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2008)

Y'en a plein que j'aime pas dans la musique, soit pour la pauvreté de leur musique, soit pour le vide sidéral qui anime leur texte.

Forcément, ce que je vais trouver pauvre ne le sera sans doutes pas pour mon voisin, mais du moment qu'il me pète pas les burnes avec sa musique de merde...

Slipknot, BBBrunes, Anais, Carla Bruni. Et tout ce qui est "vendeur", "trop fun", "dans le move".

Y'a Charles Aznavour aussi. Encore plus depuis que je l'ai entendu l'autre jour a la téloche, en plus de me filer des boutons, il m'est détestable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comment on peut aimer le punk, la pop, le rock et pas Police ? C'est le parfait mélange pourtant je trouve, je suis pas un fan mais j'aime bcp oui


Passque t'entends du punk dans police, toi? 

:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Passque t'entends du punk dans police, toi?
> 
> :mouais:



Bah oui, 3 accords, 2 temps, simple, couple basse/batterie concis, efficace, rythmique 2 temps, dans le 1er album c'est flagrant, du moins autant que dans le 1er Maiden, une espèce d'immédiateté.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et c'est parce que j'aime bien les MC5, les Ramones, Cramps, Gun Club, Pistols, Clash, que je n'aime pas Police*



moi je les aime bien eux aussi


----------



## koeklin (17 Décembre 2008)

petite parenthèse: Police a été formé en 77 (avec le corse Henry Padovani à la guitare) pour surfer sur la vague Punk. De cette période il reste un single Fall Out (dommage  sur la vidéo ce n'est pas la formation originale, et comme Punks, ils jouent trop bien pour que ça soit crédible)


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2008)

Comme dit koeklin : 
Ils savent jouer, le batteur est un jazzman (regarde comment il tenait ses baguettes), tout est bien propret, carré...

Désolé, mais là tu te plantes jptk. Ya autant de punk dans police que dans le bolero de ravel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah oui, 3 accords, 2 temps, simple, couple basse/batterie concis, efficace, rythmique 2 temps, dans le 1er album c'est flagrant, du moins autant que dans le 1er Maiden, une espèce d'immédiateté.



Le 1er Maiden? Punk?


*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le 1er Maiden? Punk?
> 
> 
> *MOUHHAHAHAHAHA*






> Contestataire, donc, à une époque où le punk avait déjà bien fait sa place,* le groupe reprit la rage et l'énergie du punk*, mais en faisant de la musique leur priorité, le message, contrairement à celui du mouvement punk, étant secondaire. Plus mélodique, et plus technique, Iron Maiden surprit le Royaume-Uni.




J'ai pas eu besoin de chercher bien loin, après que le punk soit dans le forme ou la motivation, ça reste punk, comme Didier Super l'est ou Philippe Katerine. 

Enfin bon après, le punk ça veut rien dire de toute façon, je m'en rend compte à chaque fois qu'on essaye de le définir.




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Désolé, mais là tu te plantes jptk. Ya autant de punk dans police que dans le bolero de ravel.



C'est impossible... ça serait la 1ère fois de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> J'aurais du cité, c'était dédié au chat.


J'ai malgré tout rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ; tu vois, mon petit Jaipatougnagna, quand on entend ce même argument de merde depuis presque 30 ans, on se dit que les cloches sont vraiment à l'unisson, qu'on va continuer à faire comme on a l'habitude de faire et que c'est pile poil dans l'esprit du sujet de ce bon vieux Fab' the Fabulous...  :style:
> 
> Si Doc me prête vie assez longtemps, j'aurais peut être la chance d'entendre une nouvelle génération de cloches me le sussurer à nouveau ; et je pourrai alors m'éteindre, satisfait de pouvoir me dire que vous êtes décidément toutes coulées dans le même bronze...
> 
> Joyeuses Paques à toutes.


C'était vraiment l'image que je recherchais depuis des années&#8230;

_Coulés dans le même bronze.
_
Merci


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2008)

Ah tiens, Philippe Katerine, Didier Super me sont aussi urticant que Johnny aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

Ca fait bien d'aimer Thiéfaine.
C'est toujours classe de savoir chanter "La fille du coupeur de joint"

Moi, ça me gonfle


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fait bien d'aimer Thiéfaine.
> C'est toujours classe de savoir chanter "La fille du coupeur de joint"
> 
> Moi, ça me gonfle
> ...


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2008)

c'est amusant, ce fil me fait penser à une phrase familiale genevoise qui se raconte depuis quelques générations. J'ai oublié qui était la personne originale, mais elle devait s'y connaître et être plutôt cool comme nana et j'imagine que vous avez vous aussi un ancêtre du même accabit
Elle décrivait ce genre de moment comme "_le quart d'heure de médisance _"

Bien-aimée mémé, tata ou autre cousine issue de germain: j'adoOore  :love:
Dans les trucs qui me gonflent grave (ça remonte à mon adolescence), tout les piètres musicos qui s'essaient sur _Smoke on the water_ sur leur machin à corde et te parlent de façon exhaltée des Satriani et autres "génies de la science de la guitare/basse/percus/etc.", ces virtuoses du _air guitar_ en vrai  Ca devient très vite ch***t les instruments de musique quand il n'y a que technique et peu d'inspiration :rose: Une vraie démonstration d'aspirateur, bruyant et inutile 
De plus, ils sont souvent du genre ayatollah et traumatisent des générations d'autres adolescents en leur faisant croire (eux y compris) qu'il n'y a que le rock en musique. Le rock* est mort. On se nourrit tous de son cadavre et c'est 'hachement bon 

_* idée pour un fil, sujet polémique: donner en 1 ligne une définition de personnelle de "Rock"_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> &#8230; c'est amusant, ce fil me fait penser à une phrase familiale genevoise qui se raconte depuis quelques générations. J'ai oublié qui était la personne originale, mais elle devait s'y connaître et être plutôt cool comme nana et j'imagine que vous avez vous aussi un ancêtre du même accabit&#8230;
> Elle décrivait ce genre de moment comme "_le quart d'heure de médisance&#8230; _"
> 
> Bien-aimée mémé, tata ou autre cousine issue de germain: j'adoOore  :love:
> ...


Le rock, ça sent la sueur, ça pue le tabac froid et la (mauvaise) bière éventée. 


:love:


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2008)

&#8230;*ça me rappelle des souvenirs


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai. Très bons défonceurs de portes ouvertes.



   Ouais vas-y toi aussi. On voit que t'es pas aveugle: dur de voir si les portes sont ouvertes ou fermées!  Forcément!

Hein hein dis-moi! T'es vraiment pas sympa avec les malvoyants!


----------



## OoAleFRoO (17 Décembre 2008)

> Ah tiens, Philippe Katerine, Didier Super me sont aussi urticant que Johnny aussi.


oO moi j'adore Philippe Katerine 

Je peux pas pifer Tryo, c'est censé être de la musique cool et dé stressante mais moi ça me stress au plus haut point


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Décembre 2008)

Voilà ce qui a tué le rock, 

Enfin, dans sa phase d'essor

Ce qui a ruiné tout ce qu'il y avait de génie chez les les groupes garage des 60'

Ce qui a fait taire à jamais Count Five, Electric Prunes et tant d'autres

Qu'il soient maudits jusqu'à la fin des temps 

[youtube]xDGLDLbfSgU&feature=related[/youtube]

(heureusement que les Stooges...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Voilà ce qui a tué le rock,
> 
> Enfin, dans sa phase d'essor
> 
> ...



Tiens... Bizarrement je suis d'accord avec toi... :mouais:
Ça me perturbe


----------



## Ralfix (17 Décembre 2008)

Je peux jouer?
Maintenant tout le monde aime MGMT, ca a l'air tout super, original, rock, mais j'aime pas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnRzEjpUmE


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Décembre 2008)

Raph][e;4938481 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux jouer?
> Maintenant tout le monde aime MGMT, ca a l'air tout super, original, rock, mais j'aime pas.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnRzEjpUmE



Oui, oui tu peux jouer 

Mais là, les MGtruc, c'est même pas la peine de se fatiguer, ils sont morts avant d'être nés


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2008)

Raph][e;4938481 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux jouer?
> Maintenant tout le monde aime MGMT, ca a l'air tout super, original, rock, mais j'aime pas.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnRzEjpUmE




moi je connais pas, et puis ta le même nom que moi waaa


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi ça ? MGMT ?
tout le monde aime ?
On sait même pas ce que c'est&#8230;

Enfin de toutes façons on s'en fout, moi, par principe, j'aime pas&#8230;


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Bizarrement je suis d'accord avec toi... :mouais:
> Ça me perturbe



T'as pas finis d'être perturbé!


----------



## toys (18 Décembre 2008)

WoW ils sont drogué ses jeunes pour faire des clips comme sa.

s'est bien mais s'est pas ma tasse de thé.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> WoW ils sont drogué ses jeunes pour faire des clips comme sa.
> 
> s'est bien mais s'est pas ma tasse de thé.



La drogue ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2008)

Je vous fais un prix de gros :

lui (trop chiant) :







lui (il chante pas : il beugle) :







et lui (je peux juste pas le blairer) :


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

Et la vague Lorie, Jennifer, Alizée, etc, etc...
Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh qu'on leur coupe le cou bon sang de bonsoir!!!!

Ca va là suis bien dans le sujet??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Décembre 2008)

Bob Dylan.
Ya rien a faire, c'est peut-être du lourd niveau texte et mélodies mais la voix ça passe pas.
Un morceau de lui à la radio... je zappe direct.... peux pas. :hein:

Bizarrement à côté de ça, Neil Young bah ça le fait.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ca va là suis bien dans le sujet??



BAH NAN !!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2008)

'tain j'ai failli l'oublier lui:







Autant j'amais plutot bien La Mano autant lui il me saoule d'une force rare.
En plus je sais pas si ça vient de moi mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il fait toujours la même chanson...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain j'ai failli l'oublier lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca vient de toi


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> BAH NAN !!


 
Ahh d'accord, le problème vient de moi pas des "chanteurs" que je propose, c'est un sujet réservé?
Fallait me le dire...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ahh d'accord, le problème vient de moi pas des "chanteurs" que je propose, c'est un sujet réservé?
> Fallait me le dire...



Oui tu n'as rien à faire ici il fallait que tu le saches 

Nan mais plus sérieusement je crois pas que tout le monde aime Alysée et toute la clique, c'est juste une partie des gens, ce ne sont pas des artistes polémiques comme peuvent l'être la plupart de ceux qui ont été cités ici, avec des fanatiques majeurs et consentants.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain j'ai failli l'oublier lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je rêve du jour où un escadron de la mort lui tombera dessus dans un pays de salauds de pauvres qui portent des bonnets en laine tout pas beaux...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2008)

Comme jp, je peux plus l'encadrer&#8230;*et pourtant qu'est-ce que j'aime la mano negra. 

On peut passer commande au FARC pour un enlèvement?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *et pourtant qu'est-ce que j'aime la mano negra.



Autre consensus mou musical... 
Pourtant, quelle bouse, ces pouilleux qui nous la ressucent "The Clash" du quart monde qui se voudrait mondialiste alors qu'il n'est que franchouillo-espagnolant... "L'espagnolade" à papa, revue pour une nouvelle génération de veaux...

Quel manque de panache! :style:


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui tu n'as rien à faire ici il fallait que tu le saches
> 
> Nan mais plus sérieusement je crois pas que tout le monde aime Alysée et toute la clique, c'est juste une partie des gens, ce ne sont pas des artistes polémiques comme peuvent l'être la plupart de ceux qui ont été cités ici, avec des fanatiques majeurs et consentants.



Faudrait peut être regarder un peu autour de toi,  leurs fans ne sont pas forcément des boutonneux ou boutonneuses de 12/13 ans, ya plus de fans majeurs fanatiques et consentants que tu ne le penses.
Et puis en regardant un peu tous ceux qui sont cités ici (à 1 ou 2 exceptions près) on ne peut pas dire que tout le monde les aime, et que, comme tu dis c'est une partie des gens qui les aime et d'autres non... D'où le titre du sujet... 

Quant à ma présence, faudra bien s'y faire hein...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Faudrait peut être regarder un peu autour de toi,  leurs fans ne sont pas forcément des boutonneux ou boutonneuses de 12/13 ans, ya plus de fans majeurs fanatiques et consentants que tu ne le penses.
> Et puis en regardant un peu tous ceux qui sont cités ici (à 1 ou 2 exceptions près) on ne peut pas dire que tout le monde les aime, et que, comme tu dis c'est une partie des gens qui les aime et d'autres non... D'où le titre du sujet...
> 
> Quant à ma présence, faudra bien s'y faire hein...



Hum, pas convaincu, un Vincent Delerm est polémique mais Alysée ça joue pas dans la même cour, rares seront les adultes à défendre "l'artiste" ou alors on aura à faire à des consanguins du Nord  Idem Garou, Lara Fabian et tout ça, Pink Floyd, Katerine, là oui il peut y avoir de vraies batailles rangées.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... Pink Floyd, Katerine, là oui il peut y avoir de vraies batailles rangées.


Et ça ça t'excite, hein, p'tite pute?...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ça ça t'excite, hein, p'tite pute?...



Ah mais moi, grimper sur les tables pour rien j'adore ça, surtout pour redescendre ensuite et payer ou me faire payer une bière


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je rêve du jour où un escadron de la mort lui tombera dessus dans un pays de salauds de pauvres qui portent des bonnets en laine tout pas beaux...


Sans déconner il a vraiment plus l'air d'un con que d'un moulin a vent là nan?


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> * idée pour un fil, sujet polémique: donner en 1 ligne une définition de personnelle de "Rock"



Exemple de truc résolument nocif : la preuve, les ricains s'en servent pour torturer.


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

Sinon y'a aussi







a oui non pardon


----------



## Ralfix (19 Décembre 2008)

Parcequ'elle chante? C'est qui?


----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

voir le topic sur les caprices du ventre*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> voir le topic sur les caprices du ventre*


Ouais mais nan&#8230; on subit assez de fils de merde comme ça pour qu'en plus tu ramènes les private jokes foireuses d'autres fils encore plus nazes qu'on a eu la chance et le hasard d'éviter jusqu'ici&#8230;

Dis-moi ? tu chanterais pas, par hasard ? :mouais:


----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais mais nan on subit assez de fils de merde comme ça pour qu'en plus tu ramènes les private jokes foireuses d'autres fils encore plus nazes qu'on a eu la chance et le hasard d'éviter jusqu'ici
> 
> Dis-moi ? tu chanterais pas, par hasard ? :mouais:




J'avoue, je vais me contenir,
Je vais aller vomir dans ma soupe et me coucher.


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2008)

Les Pink Floyd.

Jamais le moindre frisson, de poils qui se hérissent, d'émotion...

Quelque chose doit m'échapper... Incompréhension totale. Faudrait un jour que j'essaie vraiment d'écouter un album en entier, ce qui n'est toujours pas possible aujourd'hui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Les Pink Floyd.
> 
> Jamais le moindre frisson, de poils qui se hérissent, d'émotion...
> 
> Quelque chose doit m'échapper... Incompréhension totale. Faudrait un jour que j'essaie vraiment d'écouter un album en entier, ce qui n'est toujours pas possible aujourd'hui.


Regarde plutôt le live at Pompeii.

Si ça marche pas, yaura plus rien à faire, tu seras fixé.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Regarde plutôt le live at Pompeii.


Autant conseiller à un diabétique de bouffer de la barbe a papa!


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Jipé pour le coup.

Mieux vaudrait commencer par "Division Bell" avant de rentrer dans du pur Floyd. (Perso leur côté ultra psyché n'est pas mon fort - d'où ma préférence vers cet album, plus soft).


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2008)

Bof.
Moi je trouve que c'est un des plus pourris.
Si on apprécie Pink Floyd, c'est pour leur coté psyché justement. Division Bell c'est de l'édulcoré, du formaté.

Au moins si il aime pas il sera sûr.
Alors que si il apprécie division Bell et pas les autres albums, il aimera toujours pas les pink floyd, finalement.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec Jipé pour le coup.
> 
> Mieux vaudrait commencer par "Division Bell" avant de rentrer dans du pur Floyd. (Perso leur côté ultra psyché n'est pas mon fort - d'où ma préférence vers cet album, plus soft).



Division Bell c'est pas vraiment un album du Pink Floyd... plutot un album solo de David Gilmour acoompagné par des membres du Floyd sauf Waters...
Nan a la rigeur pour éviter le côté trop psyché des premiers et le côté trop pompeux de The Wall je conseillerais plutot Wish you Were Here ou The Dark Side of The Moon...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof.
> Moi je trouve que c'est un des plus pourris.
> Si on apprécie Pink Floyd, c'est pour leur coté psyché justement. Division Bell c'est de l'édulcoré, du formaté.
> 
> ...


Dans ce cas autant y'aller franco avec Ummagumma (insuportable pour moi) ou Atom Heart Mother (là ça passe) ou encore Meedle


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2008)

Bon, bah vu que les avis dix verges, je vais peut-être essayer "Division at Pompéi" 

Tout Pink Floyd se résume dans cette page : cacophonie générale


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2008)

Pour une fois, jp est dans le vrai.


----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

Moi personnellement j'aurais mi le Pulse live en avant.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Division Bell c'est pas vraiment un album du Pink Floyd... plutot un album solo de David Gilmour acoompagné par des membres du Floyd sauf Waters...
> Nan a la rigeur pour éviter le côté trop psyché des premiers et le côté trop pompeux de The Wall je conseillerais plutot Wish you Were Here ou The Dark Side of The Moon...
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas autant y'aller franco avec Ummagumma (insuportable pour moi) ou Atom Heart Mother (là ça passe) ou encore Meedle



Marrant, moi, c'est l'inverse : _Atom Heart Mother _sombrant dans le grandiloquent, avec des violons dégoulinant de mauvaises intentions. _Ummagumma_, le dernier disque écoutable de Pink Floyd (avec _More_). Il y reste encore un zeste de Syd Barrett. Après, c'est une autre histoire qui commence

Mais pourquoi ne pas aller vraiment sur la période psyché. Les premiers : "Arnold Layne", "See emily play", "Interstellar Overdrive" ? Quand même, ça avait de la gueule


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi personnellement j'aurais mi le Pulse live en avant.



Pwouah!  



CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais pourquoi ne pas aller vraiment sur la période psyché. Les premiers : "Arnold Layne", "See emily play", "Interstellar Overdrive" ? Quand même, ça avait de la gueule


Oui j'aime bien le premier avec Barett. Il est "rigolo"


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Regarde plutôt le live at Pompeii.
> 
> Si ça marche pas, yaura plus rien à faire, tu seras fixé.



+ 1

Moi je décroche à Dark Side (avant j'adore quasi tout) mis à part la 1ère je crois et une autre, le reste ça sonne creux, je parle même pas du cliché de saxophone qui est tout bonnement insupportable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi personnellement j'aurais mi le Pulse live en avant.


Quelle horreur...

Ouais bon, on arrivera pas à se mettre d'accord. 

Krystof, écoute plutôt Blackflag et fais nous pas chier.


----------



## morphoas (19 Décembre 2008)

... et le reggae en général​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Krystof, écoute plutôt Blackflag et fais nous pas chier.



Blackflag, au moins, c'est bien...
Ils ont le tact de faire "court", eux... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2008)

morphoas a dit:


> ... et le reggae en général​



Pareil... Déjà quand j'étais petit, au cathé, j'avais du mal à triper sur la notion de messie...
Alors quand un illuminé défoncé au gazon  et coiffé d'un poulpe velu qui sent le rance vient me beugler dans les feuilles que le sien va bientôt revenir pour ruiner mon petit babylone chéri à moi que j'ai...   :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Lui je l'aime pas: il fait du blues de papa.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Autre consensus mou musical...
> Pourtant, quelle bouse, ces pouilleux qui nous la ressucent "The Clash" du quart monde qui se voudrait mondialiste alors qu'il n'est que franchouillo-espagnolant... "L'espagnolade" à papa, revue pour une nouvelle génération de veaux...
> 
> Quel manque de panache! :style:


Ta bouche Patoch. 

La Mano Negra de Patchanka, c'est tout sauf du mou. Après, à la fin, avec Casa Babylon ou King of Bongo ça devient limite. Mais avant :love: 

Oh et puis murde, j'assume. Le mauvais goût, c'est pour les autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ta bouche Patoch.
> 
> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla...
> 
> ...




Aaaaah... J'aime mieux ce genre d'arguments 


Et puis à propos de mou, c'est du consensus autour d'eux que je parlais, tête de gland, pas de la musique!


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Lui je l'aime pas: il fait du blues de papa.



Provocateur


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Blackflag, au moins, c'est bien...
> Ils ont le tact de faire "court", eux... :style:



Mais non pas du tout, voilà ce qu'il est urgent d'interdire

Black Flag

Henry Rollins

Hüsker Dü

Bob Mould

(au moins comme ça, on n'aura plus Dark Tintin)

On pourra enfin écouter

Qui ?

Arcade Fire

(désolé, je n'ai pas mis un youtube, je ne veux pas vous infliger ça. J'ai un bon fond)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer d'écouter Division Bell sur Deezer, ben c'est vraiment de la daube


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer d'écouter Division Bell sur Deezer, ben c'est vraiment de la daube


Ah oui, tout à fait.


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Arcade Fire



Voilà un groupe qui a tout à fait sa place dans ce topic, même si moi je me range de ceux qui aiment 

Je sais qu'ils collent facilement de l'urticaire purulent à certains.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Voilà un groupe qui a tout à fait sa place dans ce topic, même si moi je me range de ceux qui aiment
> 
> Je sais qu'ils collent facilement de l'urticaire purulent à certains.



Dont je suis 

Sinon, il n'y a  personne pour pourrir les Stones ?

Bon, je veux bien y aller

Jusqu'à _Stincky Fingers_ (1971), il n'y a rien à dire, rien à jeter, tout est bon (ou presque)

Notamment leur réponse un peu oubliée à _Sgt Pepper_

_Their Satanic Majesties Réquest

_Avec le lumineux D) "2000 Light Years From Home_"

_Après, les Stones sont devenus des rentiers
Tristes à mourir
Attristant le rock anglais qu'ils avaient pourtant contribuer à créer


----------



## koeklin (21 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Jusqu'à _Stincky Fingers_ (1971), il n'y a rien à dire, rien à jeter, tout est bon (ou presque)


Quoi ?.... Exile on Main Street (1972) à la poubelle? Pas de regret ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai lu les pages, et il y'a encore quelque trucs à interdire d'urgence :

FIRST, cette sombre merde puante de prétention : 





Si on pouvait le bruler ce con, mais j'aimerais...


Ensuite, dans le metal/hard rock, j'ai jamais pu saquer Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Judas Priest et toutes ces conneries... Chiant à mourir, les voix des paydays révoltés, pas de mouv, rien... :sleep:
Bref, tout le vieux hard 

Puis après tout ce qui touche a la chanson française en général ; Serge Lama, Voulzy, etc.
Dans la nouvelle génération, Christophe Mae and co c'est la même, toujours aussi chiant et pédant ;
Mais Anais remporte tout ; Déjà, une fille qui a les cheveux courts, franchement elle se prend pour Arlette ? :mouais:

Et un autre que personne n'a cité et qui m'irrite au plus au point ; un pseudo-artiste, pseudo-je-fait-ce-que-je-veux, faux-cul et prétentieux comme c'est pas possible (surtout quand on a fait que gagner la nouvelle star, comme carrière musical on peut faire mieux...)






Tiens, d'ailleurs au lycée tout le monde avait l'air d'avoir trouvé le messie dans Benjamin Siksou ; mais perso, ces conneries de la nouvelle star ou dans le jury y'a un journaliste à la grosse tête, une pouffiasse inutile etc, ça me les brises royal ; Pas de talent (être un génie c'est pas rechanter une chanson déjà écrite non ?), une complaisance à brûler...




Ah oui, tient aussi, Lenny Kravitz et Sting me les brises, au même titre que Daniel Powter ou Jason Mraz :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

J'veux la même barrette que lui.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, j'ai lu les pages, et il y'a encore quelque trucs à interdire d'urgence :
> 
> FIRST, cette sombre merde puante de prétention :
> 
> ...



Si tu veux, mais je ne sais même pas qui c'est



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ensuite, dans le metal/hard rock, j'ai jamais pu saquer Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Judas Priest et toutes ces conneries... Chiant à mourir, les voix des paydays révoltés, pas de mouv, rien... :sleep:
> Bref, tout le vieux hard



Ouais, bon enfin, tu ne  vas quand même pas tuer tous ces mecs avec un mulet qui se dégarnit et une ptose qui augmente, comme tu peux les voir quand ils vont chez Auchan le samedi, avec la vieille groupie qui a les formes qui tombent vers leur lieu naturel (le bas)



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis après tout ce qui touche a la chanson française en général ; Serge Lama, Voulzy, etc.
> Dans la nouvelle génération, Christophe Mae and co c'est la même, toujours aussi chiant et pédant ;
> Mais Anais remporte tout ; Déjà, une fille qui a les cheveux courts, franchement elle se prend pour Arlette ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Tu aurais fait un petit résumé, rapide, concis, voilà qui aurait pu nous éviter cette tératologie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu aurais fait un petit résumé, rapide, concis, voilà qui aurait pu nous éviter cette tératologie




Je l'ai écrit comme ça plutôt que en 2 lignes, j'ai pas à arranger la longueur de ce que j'écrit selon les préférences de chacun


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Autant le topic "les chansons qu'on aime et c'est la honte" est sympathique, autant celui-ci me déplaît assez. Les messages se résument un peu trop souvent à "j'aime pas tel chanteur et de toute façon ceux qui aiment ne sont que des blaireaux car moi je sais ce qu'est le bon goût et pas eux".
Donc je me désabonne.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je l'ai écrit comme ça plutôt que en 2 lignes, j'ai pas à arranger la longueur de ce que j'écrit selon les préférences de chacun



Mais où ça des préférences, il n'y a que des trucs à chier et tu le dis toi-même

Donc, tu pouvais tirer la chasse et aller écouter, je ne sais pas, Bob Mould, Hendrix, les Stooges, ce que tu veux, mais pas nous infliger de la tératologie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Autant le topic "les chansons qu'on aime et c'est la honte" est sympathique, autant celui-ci me déplaît assez. Les messages se résument un peu trop souvent à "j'aime pas tel chanteur et de toute façon ceux qui aiment ne sont que des blaireaux car moi je sais ce qu'est le bon goût et pas eux".
> Donc je me désabonne.


*OH NOOOOOOOOOOONN !!!

Fais pas ça !!!!

TE DÉSABONNE PAS STEUPLÉ !!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!!*



   Rien à branler en fait


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

La mise en page, murde !... 

:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

C'est de la faute à l'autre&#8230;


----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> La mise en page, murde !...
> 
> :modo:




je pense qu'il vomi dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Je vomis sur tant de choses, il est possible que ça en fasse partie&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien à branler en fait


Et donc, à droite ou à gauche, la souris ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Moi, perso, je porte à gauche&#8230; Nettement.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je vomis sur tant de choses, il est possible que ça en fasse partie



T'as oublié que c'était moi le spécialiste du vomi


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu aurais fait un petit résumé, rapide, concis, voilà qui aurait pu nous éviter cette tératologie



Et c'est quoi ton pbm ? Y'a plein de trucs qu'il n'aime pas, et en plus, par rapport à un autre post  qui ne fait qu'énumérer des artistes qu'il faut urgement interdire (je t'invite à relire le titre du fil de Fab, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qu'il suggère), Tintin donne au moins ses raisons


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Décembre 2008)

Il paraît qu'il chante.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ton pbm ? Y'a plein de trucs qu'il n'aime pas, et en plus, par rapport à un autre post  qui ne fait qu'énumérer des artistes qu'il faut urgement interdire (je t'invite à relire le titre du fil de Fab, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qu'il suggère), Tintin donne au moins ses raisons



Ben là, tu n'as rien compris :mouais:

Bob Mould, Henry Rollins, j'ai écrit ce message pour dire qu'il fallait les écouter plutôt que de se vautrer dans Arcade Fire. Et j'ai ajouté que ton fils écoutait ce que j'aime écouter, et que si on interdisait Bob Mold et Rollins, alors, il fallait l'interdire. Comme moi, quoi

Tu ferais peut-être mieux de demander à ton fils s'il y a un problème entre nous avant d'évoquer des problèmes inutiles :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2008)

Ah, c'était le contraire de ce que tu as écrit qu'il fallait comprendre ? 



> Mais non pas du tout, voilà ce qu'il est *urgent d'interdire*
> Black Flag
> Henry Rollins
> Hüsker Dü
> ...



Mais je suis sans doute trop premier degré


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'était le contraire de ce que tu as écrit qu'il fallait comprendre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je suis sans doute trop premier degré


Pardon? Il faut interdire CouleurSud? 


Ok.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Attendez au moins qu'il se mette à chanter !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'était le contraire de ce que tu as écrit qu'il fallait comprendre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je suis sans doute trop premier degré


Bon, ben je suis pas le seul à avoir compris ce que j'ai lu ça me rassure.


----------



## ChiefInspectorClouseau (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonzour je suis nouvelle venue ici et j'adore le topic
J'ajoute donc ma petite pierre à l'édifice :

1) Cet immonde "groupe" qui fait honte aux british et à la new wave, j'ai nommé joy division





2) la sorcière islandaise


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Les deux ont déjà été cités mais bienvenue quand même.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Décembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'était le contraire de ce que tu as écrit qu'il fallait comprendre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je suis sans doute trop premier degré



Je ne dis pas que je la manie bien, ce serait très prétentieux. Mais, bon, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la pratiquer 

Il y a un groupe dont il faut absolument préserver la mémoire. Distillant une musique riche et savante, ils ont su nous sortir de l'ennui, de la lassitude, de la fatigue de tous ces groupes de l'époque qui ne savaient jouer maladroitement que 3 accords (et encore, ils se plantaient souvent dans le troisième) : Yes

Le meilleur de leur production

[youtube]ELpmmeT69cE[/youtube]


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que je la manie bien, ce serait très prétentieux. Mais, bon, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la pratiquer
> 
> Il y a un groupe dont il faut absolument préserver la mémoire. Distillant une musique riche et savante, ils ont su nous sortir de l'ennui, de la lassitude, de la fatigue de tous ces groupes de l'époque qui ne savaient jouer maladroitement que 3 accords (et encore, ils se plantaient souvent dans le troisième) : Yes
> 
> Le meilleur de leur production


 C'est encore de l'ironie, ou tu t'es trompé de sujet ?
Ça devient un peu difficile à suivre, s'il faut décoder que tu dis le contraire de ce que tu penses, ou bien si tu fais du hors sujet. 

Parce que là, on parle des musiques que les autres aiment, mais que soi-même on trouve nuls.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2008)

Ah, enfin quelqu'un qui suit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2008)

moi j'aime bien ce fil... ou se concentre le fameux "sale gout des autres"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est encore de l'ironie, ou tu t'es trompé de sujet ?
> Ça devient un peu difficile à suivre, s'il faut décoder que tu dis le contraire de ce que tu penses, ou bien si tu fais du hors sujet.
> 
> Parce que là, on parle des musiques que les autres aiment, mais que soi-même on trouve nuls.


Laisse tomber, il/elle manie super bien l'ironie, on peut pas piger nous.

Faudrait qu'estomak soit là, il pourrait nous faire un petit topo lui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Autant le topic "les chansons qu'on aime et c'est la honte" est sympathique, autant celui-ci me déplaît assez. Les messages se résument un peu trop souvent à "j'aime pas tel chanteur et de toute façon ceux qui aiment ne sont que des blaireaux car moi je sais ce qu'est le bon goût et pas eux".
> Donc je me désabonne.



c'était pas le but de ce topic.
Le vrai but, et c'est vrai que le propos se perd un peu, c'est de dire pourquoi on n'aime pas tel ou tel artiste cité comme référence en général et d'*ARGUMENTER*.
Alors excusez moi, mais autant les Pink Floyd ou Bob Marley, Brel ou Léo Ferré sont des "références",
autant déverser sa haine de Juin Doré ou des Tokyo Hotel, n'a rien à faire là, car je me demande bien en quoi ils sont des références.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est encore de l'ironie, ou tu t'es trompé de sujet ?
> Ça devient un peu difficile à suivre, s'il faut décoder que tu dis le contraire de ce que tu penses, ou bien si tu fais du hors sujet.
> 
> Parce que là, on parle des musiques que les autres aiment, mais que soi-même on trouve nuls.



Bon, bon :

Il y a un groupe qu'il faut envoyer aux poubelles de l'histoire. Distillant une musique chiante au possible, ils ont nous ont enfoncé dans l'ennui, la lassitude, et la fatigue. Heureusement qu'il y avait, à l'époque, des groupes qui ne jouaient peut-être maladroitement que 3 accords, mais au moins ça ressemblait à du rock : Yes

C'est bon comme ça ?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2008)

Ben voilà. 

En plus, là, je suis un peu d'accord avec toi. 


NB : L'ironie (ou plutôt dans ce cas, il s'agit d'une anti-phrase), pour la déceler, il faut pouvoir regarder le visage de son interlocuteur, ou écouter le ton de sa voix, ou connaître parfaitement sa personnalité ou ses opinions.
Quand c'est écrit, ou qu'on ne se connaît pas plus que ça, ça ne passe pas forcément de la même façon, on ne peut pas lire dans tes pensées.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Je voudrais ici faire une petite place à la musique dite "classique". 

Comme vous le savez, la particularité de celle-ci est d'être soumise à une *interprétation*. A l'inverse, tout ce que vous montrez dans le domaine du rock, par exemple, est le fruit d'un mélange indissociable auteur-compositeur-interprète. 

Dans le "classique", l'interprète devient le médiateur, et peut-être même le re-créateur d'une uvre. C'est pourquoi il reste toujours plus ou moins délicat de dire que l'on aime pas tel ou tel morceau de musique classique "en soi" car l'interprétation joue aussi un rôle essentiel.

Alors je voudrais vous parler d'un interprète :






Oui celui-là. Particulièrement dans sa gloire qui a fait des airs d'opéra et plus généralement du chant lyrique un salmigondis commercial du même acabit qu'André Rieu avec le violon.​​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> autant déverser sa haine de Juin Doré



C'est pas une référence, clair, mais apparement tout le monde (je parle des médias, les gens qu'on entend quoi) semble le trouver incroyable...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas une référence, clair, mais apparement tout le monde (je parle des médias, les gens qu'on entend quoi) semble le trouver incroyable...  :mouais:


Je n'achèterai jamais ses disques mais je ne crois qu'il soit parmi les pires qu'on doive se farcir. Il a même un petit côté décalé que j'aime bien.

Par contre, Cali dont tu parlais précédemment, je suis d'accord : il est à gerber.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Décembre 2008)

Non, là, je n'ai pas pu, j'ai essayé pourtant, porté par la foi des croyants qui m'entouraient (j'étais mal entouré à l'époque)

Malgré mes efforts pour adhérer à l'Évangile selon Saint Axel

Mais non, ils ont réussi à faire passer toute la musique de l'époque (Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Faith No more) pour de la bubblegummusic

[youtube]oobDQ0vdm8M[/youtube]


----------



## itako (22 Décembre 2008)

Surtout que alex rose il a vraiment une salle tête, et puis il est roux...


----------



## morphoas (23 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'était pas le but de ce topic.
> Le vrai but, et c'est vrai que le propos se perd un peu, c'est de dire pourquoi on n'aime pas tel ou tel artiste cité comme référence en général et d'*ARGUMENTER*.





morphoas a dit:


> ... et le reggae en général



Oui juste ... 
Le reggae j'aime pas ...
Cette espèce de coolitude merdique permanente me retourne la colonne vertébrale.
"YAAA MAAAN !!"


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un léger problème avec ce groupe là




C'est pas que je deteste, c'est juste que je trouve un peu plat pour un groupe ayant un statut si particulier presque mythique dans l'histoire de la musique de ces vingt dernières années.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que tout le monde dit que c'est bien et justement nous on trouve pas. Alors en cherchant bien on a quand même un peu honte de ne pas faire partie du troupeau


C'est bien pour ça et aussi parce que j'ai essayé de les apprécier  que contrairement au habitudes de ce topic, je vais mettre une chanson que j'aime bien d'eux

[YOUTUBE]PHhox4_SeHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

ChiefInspectorClouseau a dit:


> Bonzour ...
> 1) Cet immonde "groupe" qui fait honte aux british et à la new wave, j'ai nommé joy division



...Date de naissance
11/04/85 (23)...

Oui oui oui... C'est vrai qu'à l'époque, tu as pu mesurer pleinement l'ampleur des nuisances... 


Hmmmmmpfffff... MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...Date de naissance
> 11/04/85 (23)...
> 
> Oui oui oui... C'est vrai qu'à l'époque, tu as pu mesurer pleinement l'ampleur des nuisances...
> ...



Ah ! Mais il doit y avoir le recul de l'histoire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, je vomis le rap en général...
> En gros, demi-gros et au détail :style:
> 
> 
> Ah oui ; et le harainebi je vous dis pas comment que je le conchie... :love:





+ 1000. Pour l'esprit et la mise en forme.  :style: :style: :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah ! Mais il doit y avoir le recul de l'histoire



Moi j'avance, toi tu recuuuuuuleu
comment veux-tu comment veux-tu
que je t'embêêêêêêêteu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2008)

David Bowie ... je ne peux ni le voir, ni surtout l'écouter !!!!!!!!!!!!!! bwêêrkkk !
Pink Floyd ... marrant ça ! j'adore (Ummaguma) ou je déteste !
Queen et Yes ... j'aime pas !


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et Raphaël hein ?
> Personne ne parle de Raphaël ?
> 
> Remarque, c'est sûrement tout à fait normal&#8230;



oh p...n !!!! le pire avec l'ex "Charts"  et tout ces groupes de daubes, les BB BURNES par exemple ou tu as envie de les claquer grave...:casse:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2008)

Par contre, J'adore Joy Division et Björk et les pixies et Morrissey et les SMiths...mais vous le savez déjà...je peux ajouter LLoyd Cole, Belle and Sebastian...et tout mes amis Britishs...et MONSIEUR William Sheller qui lui fait parti des seuls français que j'aime...avec mame Breut aussi :love: les Midnight Oil...enfin bref


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2008)

Enfin bref, c'est pas "quelle musique écoutez vous" quoi...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Décembre 2008)

"Musique que vous aimez ou pas..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Enfin bref, c'est pas "quelle musique écoutez vous" quoi...





IceandFire a dit:


> "Musique que vous aimez ou pas..."



Maaaaiiiis ça fait depuis le début de ce fil que je clame que l'intitulé n'est pas clair du tout!!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2008)

'tin, Fab tu le fais exprès : y a Ice qu'a rien compris au fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2008)

mais rHAAAAAAAAA, lisez mon premier post pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris, moi j'abandonne :rateau::mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> "Musique que vous aimez ou pas..."


Que *tout le monde* aime, etc... 

En même temps c'est vrai que fabfab nous a fait ça comme un saligaud.


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien simple on dirait ses menus de DVD  :love:


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

Dis m'sieur, ch'peux jouer? 

Alors moi j'dis "Le petit bonhomme en mousse" !

Il parait que tout le monde aime.... ben moi, j'dois pas être tout le monde.

(cela dit, il paraitrait aussi que "tout le monde" utilise Windows!.... y'a pas à dire "tout le monde " a mauvais goût!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Dis m'sieur, ch'peux jouer?
> 
> Alors moi j'dis "Le petit bonhomme en mousse" !
> 
> ...



Parce que Sebastien, il est considéré comme une référence?


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que Sebastien, il est considéré comme une référence?



Malheureusement oui :rateau:
L'indispensable pour faire la fête !


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que Sebastien, il est considéré comme une référence?


 

il est trop dur ton jeu! je croyais avoir compris la règle... mais j'ai loupé ce "détail"

Y'a une annexe au règlement qui précise ce qu'on doit entendre par "référence", au moins!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> il est trop dur ton jeu! je croyais avoir compris la règle... mais j'ai loupé ce "détail"
> 
> Y'a une annexe au règlement qui précise ce qu'on doit entendre par "référence", au moins!



C'est précisé.
Un chanteur, groupe ou album "référence", c'est un truc inévitable. Genre "Sticky Fingers" des Stones.

Woualaaaaaaaa


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> il est trop dur ton jeu! je croyais avoir compris la règle... mais j'ai loupé ce "détail"
> 
> Y'a une annexe au *règlement* qui précise ce qu'on doit entendre par "référence", au moins!


Oui, là...


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est précisé.
> Un chanteur, groupe ou album "référence", c'est un truc inévitable. Genre "Sticky Fingers" des Stones.
> 
> Woualaaaaaaaa



Je vais peut être encore dire une connerie, comme d'habitude, n'est-ce pas, mais il me semble que, hélas, Sébastien soit une référence pour beaucoup.

Y aura qu'à écouter aux fenêtres ce soir, je suis certain que beaucoup feront tourner les serviettes... Navrant, certes, mais bon... la merde, c'est toujours le goût des autres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2008)

Sauf qu'on ne parle pas des trucs que les beaufs aiment.
On parle des artistes et autres que les critiques encensent qu'il FAUT trouver géniaaaaaaal parce que c'est comme ça.
Enfin bref, lisez le premier post.


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Je vais peut être encore dire une connerie, comme d'habitude, n'est-ce pas, mais il me semble que, hélas, Sébastien soit une référence pour beaucoup.
> 
> Y aura qu'à écouter aux fenêtres ce soir, je suis certain que beaucoup feront tourner les serviettes... Navrant, certes, mais bon... la merde, c'est toujours le goût des autres...


 
bref... comme dirait Fab Fab... INEVITABLE!


Bon je suis retourné lire le premier post, comme demandé...

"Le principe est simple. 
Tout le monde vous dit que c'est bien, incontournable, génial, superbe et vous ça vous gonfle."

Tu ne parles pas de référence ou de truc inévitable que la critique encense! et je crois pouvoir affirmer que mon exemple est en tout point conforme au principe énoncé...du moins dans ce premier post.

Mais peut-être que le "tout le monde" dont tu parles n'est pas le même "tout le monde" que je connais!

Moi c'est le "Tout le monde" qu'on trouve au Bar des Sports, le dimanche matin à partir de 7h30 pour jouer son tiercé... et toi?



Bon allez... deuxième tentative
Lilly Allen

J'ai bon là?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> bref... comme dirait Fab Fab... INEVITABLE!
> 
> 
> Bon je suis retourné lire le premier post, comme demandé...
> ...



Avouez que vous le faites exprès... :rateau:


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2008)

Une référence qui m'insupporte, surtout depuis quelques années, c'est Johnny Halliday, son producteur Camus et son arrangeur Yvan Cassar.

Le trio de casse burnes dans toute sa splendeur, avec ses orchestrations alambiqués digne des meilleurs albums d'André Rieux...


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Une référence qui m'insupporte, surtout depuis quelques années, c'est Johnny Halliday, son producteur Camus et son arrangeur Yvan Cassar.
> 
> Le trio de casse burnes dans toute sa splendeur, avec ses orchestrations alambiqués digne des meilleurs albums d'André Rieux...


 
t'en fais pas.... c'est sa tournée d'adieux qui commence!

Ca fait tellement plaisir, que j'ai pris 2 places pour le Stade de France le 1er mai 2009!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avouez que vous le faites exprès... :rateau:



Ah moi là, j'ai rien dit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> t'en fais pas.... c'est sa tournée d'adieux qui commence!
> 
> Ca fait tellement plaisir, que j'ai pris 2 places pour le Stade de France le 1er mai 2009!



Là où on va morfler grave, c'est quand il va clamser... Après les obsèques nationales ; à longueur de journée qu'on va devoir se le fader partout... :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah moi là, j'ai rien dit...


 
en même temps c'est normal... personne n'a encore osé citer i Muvrini! 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là où on va morfler grave, c'est quand il va clamser... Après les obsèques nationales ; à longueur de journée qu'on va devoir se le fader partout... :mouais:


 
 euh... quand tu dis "nationales" tu entends quoi au juste?
Françaises? Belges? Monegasques? SUisses?

Parce qu'à force de vouloir changer de nationalité, on ne sais plus trop ce qu'il est!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> en même temps c'est normal... personne n'a encore osé citer   i Muvrini!



Ah mais mon bichon, les Muvrini c'est une grosse merde que tout le monde se croit obligé d'aimer (surtout les pumataghjii qui ont une villa ici) sauf pas mal se Corses....


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah mais mon bichon, les Muvrini c'est une grosse merde que tout le monde se croit obligé d'aimer (surtout les pumataghjii qui ont une villa ici) sauf pas mal se Corses....


 
ah ben voilà! je savais bien que je réussirais à jouer au jeu de Fab Fab!!! 


J'en ai un! j'en ai un!! 

i Muvrini!!! 

même Christian Clavier il aime bien ce groupe!!

Si si, c'est un autochtone qui me l'a dit!! :casse:


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Vu que moi j'ai parfaitement compris le sujet depuis le début (j'envisage de changer de blase pour 2009  ) je continue avec :






J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, mais ça passe pas, ils me foutent les glandes et j'ai envie de les taper avec des bêches, je trouve ça mièvre, ça manque de couilles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:love:

Ceci dit, je dirais pas que c'est de la caque, je respecte, c'est bien assez bien écrit, mais ça me colle de légers boutons et après les filles me fuient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : en plus les seins de la fille sur la pochette, et bah y pendent :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ...., ça manque de couilles !!....:rateau:


 

au vu de la pochette, l'inverse serait inquiétant!


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

Sympa, cette pochette d'ailleurs... 
Faudra que... j'écoute, tiens...


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avouez que vous le faites exprès... :rateau:



Mais non, le sujet de ce fil est lumineux

Pourrir des trucs que vous étiez obligés de les écouter, parce qu'il fallait les écouter à l'époque et que ça vous mettait grave en colère dès que ça passait chez les cons (prétentieux) chez qui vous étiez invités et que après vous n'avez pas été réinvités parce que vous avez dit à la convive d'à côté que c'était de la merde et que si elle n'était pas contente, elle n'avait qu'à en parler avec l'autre conne qui était assise de l'autre côté et qui aimait les mêmes merdes qu'elle



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Vu que moi j'ai parfaitement compris le sujet depuis le début (j'envisage de changer de blase pour 2009  ) je continue avec :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, voilà un truc à pourrir :love:

Même si, à mon sens, ils n'ont pas été assez nuisibles jusqu'ici

(il aurait peut-être fallu attendre un peu qu'ils murissent en fût de nuisance pour pouvoir les pourrir avec quelques arguments contondants)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf qu'on ne parle pas des trucs que les beaufs aiment.
> On parle des artistes et autres que les critiques encensent qu'il FAUT trouver géniaaaaaaal parce que c'est comme ça.
> Enfin bref, lisez le premier post.


C'est malin ça, Fab'&#8230; y'a 85% de beaufs ici&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Sympa, cette pochette d'ailleurs...
> Faudra que... j'écoute, tiens...


Arrête, on te crois pas. Y'a pas un biceps sur cette photo. 

Remarque&#8230; c'est peut-être parce qu'on voit pas la techa que ça te plait?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi ; il aime pas la techa, Tirhum ?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pourquoi ; il aime pas la techa, Tirhum ?...


C'est en tout la question posée par l'écrieur, jp et notre vénérable administrateur.


----------



## tirhum (25 Décembre 2008)

:feuquiou:


----------



## iNannoussa (27 Décembre 2008)

*COLDPLAY*

Voir la pièce jointe 19596​
Je déteste la voix, la musique, l'attitude... TOUT


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2008)

iNannoussa a dit:


> *COLDPLAY*
> 
> CACA MOU​
> Je déteste la voix, la musique, l'attitude... TOUT



Rien que le nom du groupe est une violente incitation au hooliganisme sauvage!


----------



## Chang (28 Décembre 2008)

TIESTO

No 1 de la sacro sainte DJ List (suivit par Armin Van Burren, Paul Van Dyk, ATB, Carl Cox, Sasha, Ferry Corsten, David Guetta, Deep Dish et John Digweed).

Bref, ce mec est l'incarnation du DJ superstar comme cela est devenu possible depuis le milieu des 90s.Tiesto joue seulement pour des milliers de dollars des disques sans caractere ni emotion si ce n'est un arpege 1000 fois entendu ... mais bon tout ca est federateur et ca fait vendre du vodka redbull a des teens dopes qui ne connaissent rien a la music electronique, son histoire, ses origines ...

Les quelques DJs que j'apprecient essaient toujours de faire passer le son avant eux. Certains le clament meme haut et fort qu'etre le presuppose a la musique dans une soiree est a la portee de tout le monde et que ca ne releve pas, au premier plan, du talent technique. Autant donc garder un profil bas et ne pas la ramener.

La plupart de ces DJs sus-nommes joue de la trance ; sauce mielleuse et sans charisme aussi formatee que la pop music que l'on retrouve dans les radios d'jeunes. C'est facile a ecouter, c'est previsible, ca ne choque pas, ca ne surprend pas ... bref, tout pour assurer la rentabilite des grands rassemblements sponsorises par les marques interessees.

C'est triste de voir autant de monde s'avachir dans la mediocrite et en redemander mais au moins pendant quils sont en train de se reproduire sur le floor du club number one a Ibiza, ils ne viennent pas nous pomper l'air sur les pistes ou l'on peut entendre du bon son.






ALLEZ LOLLOOOOOOOO !!!!!

:love:​


----------



## iNannoussa (28 Décembre 2008)

MARIAH CAREY !!!!
Voir la pièce jointe 19607


OUI OUI OUI J'AI BIEN DIT MARIAH CAREY!   LA GRANDE, L'UNIQUE, L'EXTRAORDINAIRE MARIAH CAREY 
Admettons qu'elle a une très belle voix ( je sais qu'elle n'attend pas mon avis sur sa voix :sick: ) mais les chansons sont nuuuuuulles; la musique et surtout les paroles sont catastrofiquement débiles!! ( bon, surtout ces dernières années mais c'est tellement nul!!!!!! )
 Prenons à titre d'exemple, le dernier 'touch my body' voilà, la traduction  des paroles :

Sil y a une caméra pas loin
Alors je lemporterai avec moi
Quand je partirai
Sil y a une caméra pas loin
Jespère ne pas retrouver ce film
Sur Youtube
Parce que si jamais tu ouvres ta bouche pour te vanter
Et révéler ce rendez-vous secret,
Je te traquerai
Parce que bébé je sais bien gérer mon business
Comme une inteview de Wendy
Mais cette histoire est privée
Juste entre toi et moi

Refrain ( je vous l'épargne )

Je te traiterais comme un nounours
Tu ne voudras aller nulle part ailleurs
Tu es au pays de la luxure
Bébé tourne-toi juste vers moi
Tu nauras envie de rien dautre
Parce que je te donnerai tout
Touche mon corps

FRANCHEMENT !!!!

Bon, je déteste, point.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> TIESTO
> 
> No 1 de la sacro sainte DJ List (suivit par Armin Van Burren, Paul Van Dyk, ATB, Carl Cox, Sasha, Ferry Corsten, David Guetta, Deep Dish et John Digweed).
> 
> ...


Ah ?!....
Pouuuâââârrrkk !...  :sick: :sick:


----------



## Chang (28 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!....
> Pouuuâââârrrkk !...  :sick: :sick:



Ah ouais vraiment rien de rien ... ???

Quel dommage ...  ...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Décembre 2008)

Moi, j'ai surtout du mal à comprendre comment les DJ en arrivent à se faire passer pour des musiciens et se substituer à eux en pillant (et en abîmant au passage) leurs oeuvres.
Un DJ, c'est sensé passer des disques, pas en vendre.


----------



## Chang (28 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, j'ai surtout du mal à comprendre comment les DJ en arrivent à se faire passer pour des musiciens et se substituer à eux en pillant (et en abîmant au passage) leurs oeuvres.
> Un DJ, c'est sensé passer des disques, pas en vendre.




Ouhla, attention, va falloir du serum costaud parce que ca sent la frustration ...  ...

Certains DJ sont aussi musiciens, parfois l'inverse, mais peu d'entre eux peuvent se dire musicien lors de la performance DJ. 

Ce constat est toujours sujet a des grands debats passiones entre les acteurs de certaines scenes (surtout hip hop/rap) et les tendus du slip qui veulent toujours pas reconnaitre que meme si ya pas de corde, une platine peut aussi servir d'instrument ... t'as qu'a ecouter Birdie Nam Nam, mix master mike etc etc ...

Substituer ? Piller ? Mais tu racontes quoi la ? Depuis quand mixer un disque c'est voler ??? Tu te rends compte que la techno, la house et tous les autres genres sont representes par des disques dont le but principal est d'etre mixe ? On frise le ridicule ...

Quand a ne pas vendre de disques, je ne comprends pas ... pourquoi il n'aurait pas le droit de vendre un mix (sachant que dans ce cas tous les ayants droit en profite et que certains sont bien contents de toujorus toucher des royalties alors que leur moment de gloire est laaaaaaaargement depasse) en utilisant son nom comme playlisteur ... 

Faut arreter d'avoir un balai dans le ionf' et savoir relacher de temps en temps.

Reflechis un peu avant de parler ...  ...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ouhla, attention, va falloir du serum costaud parce que ca sent la frustration ...  ...
> 
> Certains DJ sont aussi musiciens, parfois l'inverse, mais peu d'entre eux peuvent se dire musicien lors de la performance DJ.
> 
> ...


Je suis peut-être tendu du slip, mais je réfléchis avant de parler, ce qui me permet de garder un ton correct, moi. 

Point de frustration, juste une opinion personnelle, que je n'oblige personne à partager. Et je pense être dans le bon fil pour évoquer cette opinion personnelle, qu'elle soit subjective ou non, sans me faire agresser.

Vue ta réaction épidermique, c'est plutôt à toi que je conseillerais d'aller voir ce qu'il y a dans la boîte à pharmacie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf qu'on ne parle pas des trucs que les beaufs aiment.
> On parle des artistes et autres que les critiques encensent qu'il FAUT trouver géniaaaaaaal parce que c'est comme ça.
> Enfin bref, lisez le premier post.



Bon, ben moi, je ne cite personne, il y a des tas de "références" que je ne peux pas blairer, mais j'évite de porter un jugement définitif, seuls les imbéciles étant certains de ne pas, un jour, changer d'avis.

Par contre, inévitable exception, visant à confirmer la règle ci dessus, il y a une pelleté de références musicales que je trouve qu'on devrait embastiller à chaque vélléité qu'ils ont d'ouvrir la bouche, ce sont tous ces blaireaux et blaireautes incapables d'écrire ce qu'ils chantent. Je hais les "chanteurs", de jauni à l'idée à Carla noircie, en passant par Chantal Goya et Mireille Mathieu et Barbare à c'treize ans de, tous ceux en général qui nous cassent les oreilles alors qu'ils sont incapables d'écrire le moindre morceau, même très mauvais.

En dehors de ça, tout ce qui se réclame du "hip hop" (rape, hair'ennebi, tout ça &#8230, ça me sort vraiment par les yeux, non, j'aime pas, même si c'est "bon", mais bon, comme j'ai dit plus haut, je ne juge pas (d'ailleurs, je peux pas, je ne vois n'entends pas de différence entre les bons et les mauvais :rateau !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> jauni à l'idée (...) Carla noircie (...) Barbare à c'treize ans de (...) hair'ennebi





:affraid:

Faut qu'tu prennes des vacances, pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Faut qu'tu prennes des vacances, pascal...



C'est gentil, de m'inviter chez toi, mon p'tit Bobby, je fais ma valise et j'arrive


----------



## Ralfix (28 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas que je dors depuis 15 ans, mais j'ai toujours pas compris si les DJ passaient juste les disques des autres ou faisaient de la musique en direct avec des sequenceurs/boites à rythmes et autres bidules. 

Et les disques de DJ, c'est les disques des autres collés bout à bout?


----------



## fredintosh (29 Décembre 2008)

Et bientôt, les DJ pourront remixer les disques d'autres DJ, et tout le monde trouvera ça super. :style:

(Je me demande presque si cette phrase nécessite d'être écrite au futur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et bientôt, les DJ pourront remixer les disques d'autres DJ, et tout le monde trouvera ça super. :style:
> 
> (Je me demande presque si cette phrase nécessite d'être écrite au futur)



Les DJ ont pour rôle d'agiter les énergumènes du dance floor, mais s'ils pensent "faire" de la musique, là, ils se mettent le doigt dans l'il, mais d'une force


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les DJ ont pour rôle d'agiter les énergumènes du dance floor, mais s'ils pensent "faire" de la musique, là, ils se mettent le doigt dans l'il, mais d'une force



Souvent ailleurs aussi quand tu vois le massacre de certains titres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Souvent ailleurs aussi quand tu vois le massacre de certains titres.



Tu as raison, mais je voulais conserver une accessibilité "familliale" à ce topic


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Souvent ailleurs aussi quand tu vois le massacre de certains titres.



Ah là là  :afraid:

[youtube]oqT7MUthg9w[/youtube]

@P 77, désolé pour l'accessibilité familiale, mais c'est dans un souci de vérité historique


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

J'ai vomi


----------



## Ralfix (29 Décembre 2008)

Ah donc il y a bien des musiciens! C'est sympa pour danser, ca met un coup de frais sur les vieux morceaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai vomi



Heureusement que je sais me tenir en société, sinon, j'aurais fait pareil :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

Raph][e;4949104 a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc il y a bien des musiciens! C'est sympa pour danser, ca met un coup de frais sur les vieux morceaux.



Frais ??? :afraid:

Deux didiers à l'allure de Julot casse-croûte massacrant les Mamas et les Papas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Deux didiers à l'allure de Julot casse-croûte massacrant les Mamas et les Papas !



T'ais-je déjà dit que j'adorais tes expressions imagées ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Chang (29 Décembre 2008)

Juste comme ca au passage, vous melangez tout ... un DJ ne produit pas de musique, il la joue ... et parfois ce qu'il a produit lui meme ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah là là  :afraid:
> 
> [youtube]oqT7MUthg9w[/youtube]
> 
> @P 77, désolé pour l'accessibilité familiale, mais c'est dans un souci de vérité historique





Ptain, j'ai entendu (supporté ?) pas mal de fois ce remix à gerber sans savoir quel chanson est l'originale ; j'viens d'écouter la VO, pas de comparaison possible...


----------



## Chang (29 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ptain, j'ai entendu (supporté ?) pas mal de fois ce remix à gerber sans savoir quel chanson est l'originale ; j'viens d'écouter la VO, pas de comparaison possible...



C'est vraiment le son de cette avalanche de beats compresses ... tous les morceaux sont bases sur le meme kit rythmique et on se retrouve avec des mixes lineaires, sans aucune prise de risque ... c'est a pleurer de nullitude ...

Quelque part ca me rassure que ce ne soit pas qu'ici que ca deferle de partout ...  ...


----------



## iNannoussa (29 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19623



Euuuh, non, tu le tiens à l'envers... ( Retourne le et appuie, JE T'EN SUPPLIIIIIIIIIIIE )

Si on voit sa figure 100 fois par jour à la télé ou que l'on entend sa voix 500 fois par jour sur les radios, on peut l'inclure dans ceux " que tout le monde aime" ??? Sinon, bah c'était vraiment un besoin que de le mentionner !!! )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2008)

Le rap c'est pas le pire ; le plus insupportable c'est ce pseudos-lovers dansants du R'n'B (Usher, Neyo et d'autres)...


----------



## Ralfix (29 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Frais ??? :afraid:
> 
> Deux didiers à l'allure de Julot casse-croûte massacrant les Mamas et les Papas !



Heuuuu, c'était de l'ironie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2008)

Je hais viscéralement le bâtard sanglant qui a osé accoler un jour les mots "Jazz" et "Rock" ; et je souhaite toujours mille morts douloureuses et humiliantes aux corniauds qui jouaient cette merde molle... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je hais viscéralement le bâtard sanglant qui a osé accoler un jour les mots "Jazz" et "Rock" ; et je souhaite toujours mille morts douloureuses et humiliantes aux corniauds qui jouaient cette merde molle... :love:



Par contre, celui qui a accolé les mots "Martini", "on", "the" et "Rock", celui là, il l'aime  !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je hais viscéralement le bâtard sanglant qui a osé accoler un jour les mots "Jazz" et "Rock" ; et je souhaite toujours mille morts douloureuses et humiliantes aux corniauds qui jouaient cette merde molle... :love:



Ah ben c'est comme la zouille qui a décidé que la soupe qu'on nous sert à longueur de journée c'est du Harainebi. Le mec il a pas du écouter beaucoup de Rythm'n'Blues dans sa vie pour oser comparer les deux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben c'est comme la zouille qui a décidé que la soupe qu'on nous sert à longueur de journée c'est du Harainebi. Le mec il a pas du écouter beaucoup de Rythm'n'Blues dans sa vie pour oser comparer les deux.



L'avait pas l'temps, il écoutait les spécialistes du marketing qui lui expliquaient comment vendre cher de la pollution sonore merdique, grâce à une accroche bien ciblée  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

Voilà ma contribution à ce fil.

Abdel Malik
[YOUTUBE]byZkNje0U9M[/YOUTUBE]

J'en peux plus.
Je redoutais la sortie de son second album. J'avais raison.

Tout le monde l'encense, clame au nouveau Jacques Brel, etc...

Faut pas déconner


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je hais viscéralement le bâtard sanglant qui a osé accoler un jour les mots "Jazz" et "Rock" ; et je souhaite toujours mille morts douloureuses et humiliantes aux corniauds qui jouaient cette merde molle... :love:



Tu sais, il y a des jours, comme ça, où j'aime te lire
Des mots aussi forts que "viscéralement ", bâtard" et surtout, "sanglant"
Tiens, je vais aller écouter un petit "Stranded", des Saints

(à ta santé)





antoine59 a dit:


> Voilà ma contribution à ce fil.
> 
> Abdel Malik
> [youtube]byZkNje0U9M[/youtube]
> ...



Là, je suis grillé, à part que je viens d'écrire le même truc sur un autre fil 
Me fatigue, ces mecs qui prêchent l'intégration comme une nouvelle religion
Comme si leurs petits frère allaient y croire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben c'est comme la zouille qui a décidé que la soupe qu'on nous sert à longueur de journée c'est du Harainebi. Le mec il a pas du écouter beaucoup de Rythm'n'Blues dans sa vie pour oser comparer les deux.




Exact ; quand mon oncle m'a sorti une fois que le r'n'b c'était un de ses genres préférés de musique une fois, j'avais plutôt halluciné, jusqu'à ce que je comprenne qu'il parlait *du* rythm'n'blues


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Exact ; quand mon oncle m'a sorti une fois que le r'n'b c'était un de ses genres préférés de musique une fois, j'avais plutôt halluciné, jusqu'à ce que je comprenne qu'il parlait *du* rythm'n'blues



(je vais te confier une petit secret, mon vieux DT, je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que voulait dire r'n'b, à part que c'est une grosse daube violoniforme et synthyforme, avec des créatures assez bien dotées par la nature, filmées malheureusement avec des strabismes divergents pour certaines, convergents pour d'autres, tandis que des culturistes et des athlètes de plage, avec des tronches de scélérats d'opérette, mais dont les membres ne se démentent pas, chantent (si on peut dire) avec des voix sinistres, mais enjouées, des textes dont le niveau ferait pâlir des professeurs des écoles pourtant acquis (car usés par la fatigue), voire rompus (parce que résignés) à toutes les réformes qu'ils ont dû subir, le dos courbé, l'échine épuisée. Mais, bon, ça reste entre nous )


----------



## jefrey (29 Décembre 2008)

Fait chier ce truc, pop folk modeux bobo téléramachintruc, j'aime pas, j'en parle pas

[YOUTUBE] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p8Z-DIAthbM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p8Z-DIAthbM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, je vais aller écouter un petit "Stranded", des Saints
> 
> (à ta santé)



Hé bé, tu vas rire, mais je les ai vus sur scène il y a un peu plus de 15 jours à Ajaccio...
Comme quoi tout peut arriver... :style:

Sinon, j'aime pas trop quand tu es d'accord avec moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> mon *vieux* DT



:affraid: Arrête, il va croire que c'est arrivé, et son trouper de père ne pourra plus en venir à bout !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Décembre 2008)

C'est malin


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Juste comme ca au passage, vous melangez tout ... un DJ ne produit pas de musique, il la joue ... et parfois ce qu'il a produit lui meme ...



Tu peux le retourner dans tous les sens, ça reste de la merdasse au kilomètre. 
De la diarrhée verte à l'hectolitre.


----------



## Chang (30 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu peux le retourner dans tous les sens, ça reste de la merdasse au kilomètre.
> De la diarrhée verte à l'hectolitre.



C'est con, avec une rime ce serait presque de la poesie ...


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Décembre 2008)

Là, je cède un peu à la facilité, mais bon, il me semble que personne n'avait _touché _à la French _Touch_

Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah :mouais:

Mais qu'est ce qu'il y a à dire sur des squelettes agités en survets et des momies hyperactives qui croisent des cosmonautes à antennes qui, ayant perdu leur capsule spatiale, semblent chercher le dernier bar ouvert à cette heure tardive ?

Enfin, s'il y a l'un d'entre vous qui veut bien faire la même chose sur Air

Je ne pourrais que le remercier 

[youtube]K0HSD_i2DvA[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est con, avec une rime ce serait presque de la poesie ...


au décamètre, ça rime.
C'est vrai que c'est plus poétique comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2008)

Aaaaah il y avait aussic e superbe titre de Air

"Kelly joue au ping pong"

[DM]xmkvy_air-kelly-watch-the-stars_music[/DM]



:rateau:


----------

